# 15 ways Duct Tape can save your bacon



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Duct tape is universal.



> *If you can't make it with duct tape, you're not using enough duct tape. *
> When things get crazy, like when you get stuck in the bush or when zombies overrun the planet, you'll want to have a large stockpile of duct tape. You can build and repair pretty much anything with it. Here are 15 survival things you can make with duct tape that will help keep you alive and maybe make your miserable experience a little more comfortable.
> 
> *1. A boat. The Mythbusters team proved duct tape boats can float.*
> ...


http://www.wideopenspaces.com/15-ingenious-survival-uses-duct-tape/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*I carry a little duct tape around an old credit card in the car and in my BOB in the car.
*


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well if you goto YouTube and look up "Red Green show duct tape" well you will get alot more quality ideas on how to use duct tape. Red Green is the ultimate on using the most versatile tape I the world


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I prefer gorilla tape; it is what duct tape used to be before they cheaped it out. However, that being said, yesterday I used a roll of old duct tape to bandage one of my horses. I used tuck tape around the body to make a pressure bandage, followed by duct tape to make the christmas wrapping less noticeable to the other horses; duct tape bow to finish it off just to make him look good.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

I, too, prefer Gorilla tape, but still have several rolls of older duct tape in our stores. 

Last year, on a camping trip we had a trailer tire let go and it took out most of the wheel well and a good chunk of the storage compartment. Since we were about 1000 miles from home, we stopped at the closest WM and picked up a can of spray foam insulation, and used a thin piece of hard plastic that we had in the trailer and a LOT of duct tape to seal up the holes to keep the water and road junk out till we got home. Worked just fine. Now we keep a can of spray foam in our trailer along with two rolls of duct tape, 'just in case.'


----------

